# Positive story from onkyo and tx-nr818



## goyop (May 4, 2010)

I suffered the not uncommon bad HDMI board on my Onkyo TX-NR807. It was well out of warranty but due to the amount of units suffering from this problem, Onkyo eventually allowed for a one time fix of any of these AVR's. Thankfully the authorized service center was only 30 minutes from my house. It was a pain to not have the box for 4 - 6 weeks. Got it back home, hooked it up (pile of wires), fired it up and it worked for about a week then no sound.

Onkyo required me to take it to the service center again. Another 4 - 6 weeks. Brought it home, hooked it up, started a movie and within half an hour the sound was gone again. You can imagine how very unhappy I was. If Onkyo did not give me good customer service I would have been furious. While not the top of the line AVR it is still a $1000 + AVR.

The good news was that they said to pack it up and send it to their US HQ for a replacement. (Keep your box and styrofoam). Sent it off and within a couple weeks the replacement arrived. It is the TX-NR818. Plugged in the pile of wires, set up the Audyssey MultEQ XT32 and WOW! I have EQ'd dozens of rooms up to concert hall size. This Audyssey is unbelievable. The EQ and spatial configuration is the best I have ever heard in any environment. It is truly audiophile level. It is clean, smooth, precise, and perfectly balanced. It really is stunning.

I know there are bad stories out there about manufacturers but on this occasion Onkyo stepped up and delivered. And the product that they sent to me is very impressive.


----------



## hockeypucks (Aug 16, 2013)

This is very excellent to hear, thank you for your story. Sorry you've had such troubles though, I would've been furious. I have the 818 sitting in a box patiently waiting for me to unbox it. I bought a fixer upper house that has a perfect space for a decent size dedicated HT but I have yet to start construction as I'm currently without a full bathroom ha.

Anyway, I bought it on sale for $699 so I couldn't pass it up. I've been an Onkyo fan for a while but I didn't like hearing the bad things I've heard so it's nice someone has a very positive experience with it.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Now that's great news! The Onkyo 818 is a big step up from the 807 you had. There are actually many good reports about Onkyo going far beyond what they need to do to make a customer happy. 
Glad to hear they are still acting on that


----------



## Cisco Kid (Nov 21, 2013)

I am struggling between choice of 2 receivers and I will be running dual subs. The choices are the |Onkyo TX-NR818 w Audyssey MultEQ XT32 or a Denon X2000 which has Audyssey MultEQ XT. The difference in price at acc4less where I bought my current TX-SR605 is $200. My question is whether the extra $200 is really worth it since the onkyo and Denon are going to both treat the setup as 1 sub, the benefit of the Onkyo is it has XT32 which I don't know if that alone justifies the extra cost.

On the other hand the Onkyo will also be the better video processor.... Tuff choice.... But I have not had a problem with my current Onkyo and it is 5yrs old now working like a champ


----------



## hockeypucks (Aug 16, 2013)

I was in the same spot as you are. I also had the 605 but thought about going with Denon for a change of pace but I loved my 605 so I feel I'll be happy with the 818 once I get it hooked up. No matter which way you go I think you'll be happy but I'd take the Onkyo.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Cisco Kid said:


> I am struggling between choice of 2 receivers and I will be running dual subs. The choices are the |Onkyo TX-NR818 w Audyssey MultEQ XT32 or a Denon X2000 which has Audyssey MultEQ XT. The difference in price at acc4less where I bought my current TX-SR605 is $200. My question is whether the extra $200 is really worth it since the onkyo and Denon are going to both treat the setup as 1 sub, the benefit of the Onkyo is it has XT32 which I don't know if that alone justifies the extra cost.
> 
> On the other hand the Onkyo will also be the better video processor.... Tuff choice.... But I have not had a problem with my current Onkyo and it is 5yrs old now working like a champ


The Onkyo also has way more power output than the Denon by at least 20 watts per channel.


----------



## Cisco Kid (Nov 21, 2013)

Even though the Denon x4000 has less power than the Onkyo 818 the additional SUBEQ feature will be better for my dual subs.

I imagine the Demon will be able to drive what's below w enough volume
Klipsch WF34
Klipsch WS24
Klipsch WC24
2 x Emp Tek es1010i


----------



## david yurik (Feb 17, 2013)

i've been trolling for awhile and this is the first "onkyo stepped up" thread i've read. good for you. lets hope it's a trend and not just a one time thing.

dave


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

david yurik said:


> i've been trolling for awhile and this is the first "onkyo stepped up" thread i've read. good for you. lets hope it's a trend and not just a one time thing.
> 
> dave


Cant find them at the moment but several members here on this forum have had great success stories of Onkyo stepping up and even honoring out of warranty repairs or replacement.


----------

